# US should appoint special 'second amendment' prosecutor



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I think that this is a great idea. I have often thought that illegal infringements from states and other local entities should be quickly struck down without most cases needing to go to court.



> A small gun rights group wants Donald Trump to "make the second amendment great again" by appointing a special Department of Justice prosecutor to go after cities and states that violate gun owners' rights


https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/nov/22/gun-rights-trump-administration-second-amendment-prosecutor


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Never happen but at least it sounds good


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Never happen but at least it sounds good


I believe you said the same thing about Trump winning the election....:tango_face_wink:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I believe you said the same thing about Trump winning the election....:tango_face_wink:


I'm thinking Trump is about States rights from what he has said. He is also about (I hope he holds to this) smaller government. So, I don't believe he will interfere with State issues.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Maybe while he is at it he can appoint a special DOJ prosecutor to go after all the idiots not enforcing illegal immigration laws and the sanctuary cities.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Maybe while he is at it he can appoint a special DOJ prosecutor to go after all the idiots not enforcing illegal immigration laws and the sanctuary cities.


It's on his 100 day list.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

And the sanctuary colleges now, too.

Liberal dickweed academic scrotum fondling *********.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I believe you said the same thing about Trump winning the election....:tango_face_wink:


Totally different thing. Few would really care about it. Much bigger issues to deal with. When it comes to gun rights a lot of it has been left up to states for a long time


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

He has a lot on his plate , I hope he can pull it all off in 4 years . I have faith he will , we just have to set back and stand behind him all the way .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Creating a new position like this has the other side of the coin with someone anti gun prosecutor atacking citizens for leagally exercising their rights if the chief executive becomes a libtard. It may be better to change and clean out the ATF.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Agreed,the ATF needs to be cleaned from the breach to muzzle. With any luck Trump will appoint a gun knowledgeable director.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just eliminate the ATF. Along with the EPA and IRS.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

What we need is a bill of rights prosecuted. We need some way to go after not just second amendment abuses, but first, forth and fifth abuses too. All our rights are under attack, from cities banning handguns to face book deleting posts and the NSA warrentlessly spying. It's a whole, vast and comprehensive attack on the individuals autonomy from the state.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

America took care of business in electing Trump. Scotus will preserve our freedoms.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Honestly I'd rather he withhold federal funds from obvious violators.


----------

